# Was ist mit dem Forum los?



## Silenzz (19. September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Wie einigen euch vielleicht aufgefallen ist, sind die Threadnamen, sowie die Forennamen ein wenig ehm.... komisch o.Ô  Weiß jemand vll., was genau hier los ist? :O
Um ehrlich zu sein, verwirrt mich das ganze doch schon ziemlich, durch diese ganzen Beinnamen wie "Bei allen Dämonen der Hölle" etc.


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Kp was du meinst hier im Offtopic ist alles normal.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kp was du meinst hier im Offtopic ist alles normal.



Ne isses nicht so ganz, aber ZAM meinte, heut ist Talk-Like-a-Pirate-Day, was auch immer des is. ^^


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Mir ist bis jetzt nichts aufgefallen kp obs am Ad Blocker liegt aber bei mir ist alles normal.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

http://de.wikipedia....ke_a_Pirate_Day




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Betrifft nur Forennamen und Topics und ist temporär. Nichts geschriebenes wurde dadurch permanent verändert.


----------



## Silenzz (19. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kp was du meinst hier im Offtopic ist alles normal.


Naja, das rot unterstrichene ist alles andere als "normal" 

&#8364;dith: Ach sooo ist das!  Na da hat sich unser Forendiktator wohl mal wieder nen Scherz erlaubt


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Funktioniert aber nur mit dem alten Skin vom Forum beim neuen passiert nix.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber nur mit dem alten Skin vom Forum beim neuen passiert nix.



Umgekehrt. 
Das Rosa-Layout hatte es bis eben auch nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Von mir aus kann das immer so bleiben, find es lustig 

In dem Sinne: Moin Moin un Ahoi ihr Landrattn'


----------



## Silenzz (19. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber nur mit dem alten Skin vom Forum beim neuen passiert nix.


Doch, beim neuen Skin vom buffed Forum ist es auch so, ich habe es grade drin


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann das immer so bleiben, find es lustig




Wenn es zu viele Leute stört entferne ich es. Ansonsten verschwindet es automatisch um 0:00


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn es zu viele Leute stört entferne ich es. Ansonsten verschwindet es automatisch um 0:00



Lass mal ruhig stehen, ein bißchen Verwirrung kann manchmal nicht schaden


----------



## Gazeran (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn es zu viele Leute stört entferne ich es. Ansonsten verschwindet es automatisch um 0:00



Arrrr beim Klabauderman!
Das soll dauerhaft bleiben!
Nur was nervig ist, dass erst die normalen Themen geladen werden und dann minimal zeitversetzt die "Piraten Gimmicks" dazu kommen :S
*hicks*


----------



## Davatar (19. September 2011)

Ich find ja den Titel des Threads hier schon super: "Was ist mit dem Forum los?, bei allen Dämonen der Hölle"

Edit: Ich seh grad, die Zusätze sind dynamisch und ändern sich mit dem Aktualisieren.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Ich seh grad, die Zusätze sind dynamisch und ändern sich mit dem Aktualisieren.



Das ist der Nachteil an der Wiederverwendung. Das Script kommt ursprünglich aus unserer Shoutbox und ist da schon drei Jahre im Einsatz *g* Da müssen die Zeilen ja dynamisch erweitert werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. September 2011)

*kicher*

Wo ist meine Augenklappe! ARRRR!


----------



## Doofkatze (19. September 2011)

Ich genieße es. :pirat:


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne isses nicht so ganz, aber ZAM meinte, heut ist Talk-Like-a-Pirate-Day, was auch immer des is. ^^





Wie kann man das denn nicht kennen?

Btw: Geniale Idee Zam


----------



## Gazeran (19. September 2011)

grade gesehen, wenn man unter neue beiträge geht sind diese tags an der falschen stelle :S
nämlich unter aufrufe ^^
63599 Aufrufe, bei allen Dämonen der Hölle
Tod un Teufel, 719270 Aufrufe, bei allen Dämonen der Hölle
Mast- un Schotbruch, 24 Aufrufe, *hicks*
rockt


----------



## Soulii (19. September 2011)

grauenvoll , die hälfte aller unterforen und topics sind nun so lang , dass überall zeilenumbrüche entstehen.


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2011)

Im ersten Moment, dachte ich - ist die Forensoftware nun besoffen? 
Aber klar ... es ist Piratentag.
Ich finde die Idee und Umsetzung echt fein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Schaut euch ma die Statusmeldungen an...


----------



## Potpotom (19. September 2011)

cO 

Datt is mir nichmal aufgefallen... arrrr


----------



## TheGui (19. September 2011)

ich dachte schon weil die* Piraten Partei *8,9% bekommen hat 

http://www.gamestar....atenpartei.html


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2011)

Hmm und bei jedem Neuladen sind die Zusätze wieder anders -
bei den Forentiteln und bei den Statusmeldungen.

Habe eben mal nachgeschaut, ob die Nettiquette auch davon betroffen ist.
Das fände ich auch ganz lustig, wenn die Regeln so besoffen geschrieben wären.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. September 2011)

Row, row, row your boat,Gently down the stream.Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,Life is but a dream.

Hab nun schon seit 2 Stunden diesen Ohrwurm...und ich mache keine rythmische Arbeit...

na super...und jetz stelle ich mir vor, wie ein Chirurg das Ganze vor sich hinsummt, egal ob er das Herz trifft oder nicht Oo


----------



## Deathstyle (19. September 2011)

Ihr unwürdigen könnd' Kielholn, arr!


----------



## Gazeran (19. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IBH4g_ua5es

all day, all night.

btw mein makro für WoW random instanzen:
/p Arrrrr, Willkommen Matrosen!
/p Auf einen schönen Instanzen-Raubzug mit Massig EP!
/p Happy Talk-like-a-Pirate Day! *hicks*


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

ARRRR 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plfVQV-klZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

"Schiffskoch Sh1k4ri" xD bitte ZAM lass das wenigstens noch für heute


----------



## Norei (19. September 2011)

Yoho, ihr Landratten, da kieckt ihr ma' schön aus de Wäsche, nich?

Klasse Aktion.


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Hmm bin ich Pervers wenn ich bei meinem Namen das ganze erst ohne L gelesen hab 

Edit: Intressant das sich die Titel die ganze zeit ändern vorhin stand bei mir Segelflicker


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2011)

ach so ich dachte schon buffed hätte seine prinzipien über Bord geworfen(passendes wortspiel) udn wäre politisch geworden udn gratuliert damit den piraten in berlin...naja vlt lieg ich ja nich ganz so falsch.kann man ja schön mit dem quatsche wie ein pirat überbrücken...
ich denk bei piraten nur an einen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hKQA-kemRAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

YARR!!!!!

ZAM, das haste ma ordentlich gemacht 

Und nun, ab über die Planke mit den Unwürdigen! 

Edit: Aber ich mag kein Schiffsjunge sein ._.

Edit²: Wasserratte schneemaus - PERFEKT!


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

dann halt ponys ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPO4x2Wm0xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skyline930 (19. September 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> grauenvoll , die hälfte aller unterforen und topics sind nun so lang , dass überall zeilenumbrüche entstehen.



Tja, was surft man halt auch mit ner 640x480 Auflösung? Bei mir sieht alles ok aus.

b2t: Coole Idee, hab total vergessen das das heute ist, und hab mir erstmal wtf gedacht. (Ein Glück hab ich das nicht gewusst, vorhin Deutschklausur geschrieben xD)


----------



## Doofkatze (19. September 2011)

Row, row, row your boat,Gently down the stream.Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,Life is but a dream.

WAH!! ich werd wahnsinnig...immer noch (


----------



## Benon (19. September 2011)

Egal was viele Sagen, das ist absolut der Hammer xD 

Kann ruhig öfter mal kommen sowas


----------



## Wolfmania (19. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Row, row, row your boat,Gently down the stream.Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,Life is but a dream.
> 
> WAH!! ich werd wahnsinnig...immer noch (



damit es auch nachts bleibt:

_*Row, row, row your boat,Gently down the stream.Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,Life is but a dream.*_

brauchst mir net danken - paßt scho.


----------



## zoizz (19. September 2011)

lovin it!

ich mag gern mehr solche Abwechslung haben, vielleicht einmal pro Monat " Day of the Dress" oder sowas. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. September 2011)

Eine tolle Änderung


----------



## jamirro (19. September 2011)

"gefällt mir"

spezieller tag - darf ruhig mal was besonderes sein.


----------



## wowz124 (19. September 2011)

Ich finds funny!


----------



## Manticorê (19. September 2011)

Finde ich eine nette Idee.


----------



## EspCap (19. September 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich dachte schon weil die* Piraten Partei *8,9% bekommen hat
> 
> http://www.gamestar....atenpartei.html



Zum Glück ist die AHW auf den Tag vorher gefallen ist


----------



## Alux (19. September 2011)

Yeah, Abwechslung


----------



## Edou (19. September 2011)

Ich dacht vohin nur so "Seriously wtf?"...aber es ist kewl! :> *Name muss cool sein wenn abgeschickt*

Verdammt sollet ihr sein, ich bin eine Landratte! :<


----------



## Tilbie (19. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1I4nnbHUvwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (19. September 2011)

Ayy, da hat unser Kapitän janze Arbeit geleistet. So mutt dat sein


----------



## Alterac123 (19. September 2011)

Wieso ist das alles hier so komisch?
Voll viele heißen irgendwie Segelficker und Navigator


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das alles hier so komisch?
> Voll viele heißen irgendwie Segelficker und Navigator



Das Forum wurde von Piraten gehackt, angeführt von ZAM


----------



## Alterac123 (19. September 2011)

Ah in WoW sind auch viele Piraten heute.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Wieso ist das alles hier so komisch?
> Voll viele heißen irgendwie Segelficker und Navigator



seegelflicker meinst du wohl eher ^^


----------



## Petersburg (19. September 2011)

Ist ja... witzig 

Oh, gerade gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoHeroIn (19. September 2011)

Ich mags auch ganz *arrr*g.


----------



## Noxiel (19. September 2011)

Als Moderator möchte ich mindestens Captain sein. Na mal schauen.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. September 2011)

Hab mich schon gewundert^^


----------



## Razyl (19. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Als Moderator möchte ich mindestens Captain sein. Na mal schauen.



Captain Onkel Nox


----------



## Caps-lock (19. September 2011)

Zumindest bei den phishinglinks sollte man das piratisch lassen .
Arrrr Phischinglinks, bei den Dämonen der Hölle :>

Ich seh das als Versehen, dass ich nicht Captain Capslock bin...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. September 2011)

Ich finds ziemlich cool, aber....naja:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Zumindest bei den phishinglinks sollte man das piratisch lassen .
> Arrrr Phischinglinks, bei den Dämonen der Hölle :>
> 
> Ich seh das als Versehen, dass ich nicht Captain Capslock bin...



Ich fand's vorhin ganz toll, dass da "Yay, PHISHINGLINKS" stand  Yaaaay xD


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2011)

ARRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2011)

Schade das es nur einen Tag lang geht


----------

